
The Case of the Unexplained FTP Connections - ColinWright
http://blogs.technet.com/b/markrussinovich/archive/2012/10/30/3529266.aspx
======
Graphon1
Does SQL Server still install with sa enabled and a blank password? Does it
even _allow_ blank passwords?

